# Radeon R9 290X Features 64 ROPs



## btarunr (Oct 9, 2013)

A leaked company slide by AMD confirmed that its high-end "Hawaii" silicon indeed features 64 raster operations units (ROPs). In reference to its predecessor, "Tahiti," the slide speaks of 2 times the ROPs (32 on "Tahiti") and 1.4 times the stream processors (2048 on "Tahiti," so 2816 on "Hawaii"). Other known specifications include up to 1 GHz GPU clock, up to 5.00 GHz memory clock, and a 512-bit wide GDDR5 memory interface, holding 4 GB of memory. Reviews of Radeon R9 290X could surface around mid-October.





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## dj-electric (Oct 9, 2013)

There's just no way this card's power consumption won't be off the charts...
Now, i have no problem with power but the noise the poor cooler will have to produce to cool this core. I honestly think that the only way to get along with it is by putting a large copper waterblock on this sucker.


----------



## Fairlady-z (Oct 9, 2013)

This might be a killer upgrade from my trusty 660ti 2gb lol.


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 9, 2013)

Nah ... the stock cooler will do fine....

I once had a GTX480 - It ate so much juice and ran so hot that when a fly came by it lost it engines.....

But enough of the speculations.....give us some reviews Wizz


----------



## theJesus (Oct 9, 2013)

VulkanBros said:


> Nah ... the stock cooler will do fine....
> 
> But enough of the speculations.....give us some reviews Wizz


Sure, if you consider sounding like a jet engine as doing fine.


----------



## TheHunter (Oct 9, 2013)

Wow, they sure made some crazy optimizations. 64ROPs will kick GK110 ass.


----------



## happita (Oct 9, 2013)

The 280X is already in the same power envelope as the 7970 GHz Edition seeing as they're the same card. Unless the newer 290 and 290X have some new power saving features, I'm opting to wait for the next gen 20nm cards. Was disappointed that this gen wasn't based on 20nm, but it's fine, my 5850 can still handle games that require dx11


----------



## HisDivineOrder (Oct 9, 2013)

AMD really needs to invest some time and money into a custom cooler that makes their ultra high enthusiast card feel like an enthusiast card.

Especially if they want more than $500 for it.


----------



## Mathragh (Oct 9, 2013)

Well, for everyone thinking poweruse must be way higher than a 7970GHz; This doesn't have to be the case. For starters, the rumored clocks are lower, meaning the card will sit on a lower point of the voltage/frequency curve -> more than linear reduction of poweruse. Secondly, if you take a look at the power efficiency of the 7790 which arguably has the same architecture, and is already on the market, you'll see that its power/perf has improved.

These two factors should result in the poweruse of the R9 290X being lower than just linearly extrapolating the powerusage from a 7970GHz ed to the new performance level, and might actually be a lot closer to the poweruse of current gen top of the line cards.


----------



## adulaamin (Oct 9, 2013)

Hopefully the reviews are good and I'm still hoping the price would be around $599.


----------



## Pinktulips7 (Oct 9, 2013)

*Amd sucks!!!*

I have been using ATI since 9700PRO way before AMD Monster took over ATI!!!This is one of the worst and ugly looking cooler I ever seen!!!!


----------



## dj-electric (Oct 9, 2013)

Did you signed up just to tell us you're that of a troll?


----------



## Pinktulips7 (Oct 9, 2013)

This is my opinion,you don't like its too bad!!!!


----------



## Steevo (Oct 9, 2013)

Who cares if it uses another 50W but runs as fast or faster than the competition. 

Most people who buy this should be using liquid or other high end cooling to get the most out of it, or have a case with enough airflow to make sure everything stays cool. I am always amazed when some noob puts a high end GPU in a tiny case with negative airflow, and then expects the card to magically keep itself cool.

Want it to stay cooler and run the fan slower? Positive air pressure and or be ready to upgrade the cooler. If it makes noise half of you wear headphones anyway.


----------



## dom99 (Oct 9, 2013)

I can see the 290 coming my way soon as my October pay hits my account 

I couldn't care less about power consumption as long as temps are kept in check so it can be over-clocked to 290x clocks


----------



## tacosRcool (Oct 9, 2013)

I need reviews!


----------



## AsRock (Oct 9, 2013)

tacosRcool said:


> I need reviews!



We


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Oct 9, 2013)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> There's just no way this card's power consumption won't be off the charts...
> Now, i have no problem with power but the noise the poor cooler will have to produce to cool this core. I honestly think that the only way to get along with it is by putting a large copper waterblock on this sucker.



Stock cooler doesn't look like it could handle a respectable OC.


----------



## 1d10t (Oct 9, 2013)

October 15th might be the longest day....so far 



Steevo said:


> Who cares if it uses another 50W but runs as fast or faster than the competition.
> 
> Most people who buy this should be using liquid or other high end cooling to get the most out of it, or have a case with enough airflow to make sure everything stays cool. I am always amazed when some noob puts a high end GPU in a tiny case with negative airflow, and then expects the card to magically keep itself cool.
> 
> Want it to stay cooler and run the fan slower? Positive air pressure and or be ready to upgrade the cooler. If it makes noise half of you wear headphones anyway.



Agreed.It just a shame if you could buy $600+ graphics card but paid poorly for PSU,messy cable management,home depot fans in non circulated mini ATX chassis while babbling about temperature.


----------



## Pinktulips7 (Oct 9, 2013)

I am agreed 100%,stock cooler will not be efficient and will be loud too!!!!


----------



## FX-GMC (Oct 9, 2013)

Pinktulips7 said:


> I am agreed 100%,stock cooler will not be efficient and will be loud too!!!!



Lol, this guy.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 9, 2013)

Isn't that a bigger fan than the old stock ati cooler, it might not be too bad. I like the look of it myself.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Oct 9, 2013)

Wait, wait, where are all of the 512 bit/64 ROP naysayers at? They said it was a pipe dream.


----------



## harry90 (Oct 9, 2013)

*R9 290x*

If 290x is 64ROP, it will beat GTX titan and NVIDIA will have to say goodbye to its $1000 price.Of course people can wait another 6 months for Nvidia to release something new but consumers buy the GPU's when they need em, otherwise u can wait forever and newer and better GPU's will be made. 10 years ago folks didn't have 4GB of RAM now we got 4-6GB GPU!


----------



## Pinktulips7 (Oct 9, 2013)

FX-GMC said:


> Lol, this guy.


Hey hmm this guy ,what?


----------



## Big_Vulture (Oct 9, 2013)

TheHunter said:


> Wow, they sure made some crazy optimizations. 64ROPs will kick GK110 ass.



adding to that Mantle API, GK110 is a little crying kid.


----------



## hardcore_gamer (Oct 9, 2013)

Big_Vulture said:


> adding to that Mantle API, GK110 is a little crying kid.



That depends on how many devs adopt the API. I'm not a fan of proprietary APIs, including physx. This will further fragment the PC gaming.


----------



## TheHunter (Oct 9, 2013)

hardcore_gamer said:


> That depends on how many devs adopt the API. I'm not a fan of proprietary APIs, including physx. This will further fragment the PC gaming.



I said this somewhere else


> Or better yet, remove directX/openGL from the picture and focus only on Mantle and Nvapi.
> 
> Both architectures would be used to their fullest and no one would complain about it.



At least in next-gen engines, since older gpus won't be strong enough anyway.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Oct 9, 2013)

hardcore_gamer said:


> That depends on how many devs adopt the API. I'm not a fan of proprietary APIs, including physx. This will further fragment the PC gaming.



It's not proprietary (just like everything else AMD is doing) and it's designed to unify gaming. Directx is terrible and I guess AMD felt opengl is far too limited and consoles need mantle to squeeze out performance.

The ball is in nvidia's court, but they're the proprietary douche bags.


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Oct 9, 2013)

TheGuruStud said:


> It's not proprietary (just like everything else AMD is doing) and it's designed to unify gaming. Directx is terrible and I guess AMD felt opengl is far too limited and consoles need mantle to squeeze out performance.
> 
> The ball is in nvidia's court, but they're the proprietary douche bags.



No one yet knows if it's proprietary with a licensing cost to NVidia or completely open. I actually wouldn't mind if they charged NVidia an annual fee.  

Don't forget that AMD has the proprietary TressFX.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 9, 2013)

TheGuruStud said:


> It's not proprietary (just like everything else AMD is doing) and it's designed to unify gaming. Directx is terrible and I guess AMD felt opengl is far too limited and consoles need mantle to squeeze out performance.
> 
> The ball is in nvidia's court, but they're the proprietary douche bags.



It is. It works only on GCN arch. Wait, it is still IN the works. We'll see again in two months time what's with this in ONE game. As for the rest we'll just have to wait more. Until then we can enjoy our non-mantle games on any hardware we might have.


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 9, 2013)

What I find maddening about this card is the 8+6 pin connector: Only 300w TDP for such a beast?


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Oct 9, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> What I find maddening about this card is the 8 6 pin connector: Only 300w TDP for such a beast?



That's concerning especially because the die size is huge, 424mm2 I think.  AIB vendors will up it to 8 8 pins, no doubt.


----------



## esrever (Oct 9, 2013)

Hilux SSRG said:


> No one yet knows if it's proprietary with a licensing cost to NVidia or completely open. I actually wouldn't mind if they charged NVidia an annual fee.
> 
> Don't forget that AMD has the proprietary TressFX.



tressFX runs on directcompute which is dx11. nvidia run it as well.


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Oct 9, 2013)

esrever said:


> tressFX runs on directcompute which is dx11. nvidia run it as well.



I stand corrected sir/madam.


----------



## Kaleid (Oct 9, 2013)

FX-GMC said:


> Lol, this guy.



It's a tiny fan, it's crap.


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 9, 2013)

What's so bad about reference coolers? The 7870 I have in my HTPC is reference and it isn't noisy. Last time I checked, temps were in the low 70s but considering the case only has a single 120mm exhaust and it's OCed to 1200/1500 I'd say temps are fine.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 9, 2013)

Big_Vulture said:


> adding to that Mantle API, GK110 is a little crying kid.



Hmm, I like how people anthropomorphize inanimate objects.  It won't make a graphics card cry.  It will only make idiots cry.  And it will only make idiots shout triumphantly as if owning a certain brand is like following a football team.

Anybody using terms like "This is gonna kick Titan's butt" or "Titan fall" or "this will make GK110 cry" have lost the plot.  It's a piece of technology, not your brother in a school yard fight.  

Folk need to just grow up.

Here's how it is.  If the R9 290X truly trounces the performance of a GTX Titan, then that is a very good thing for *everyone*.  As a person who puts money aside for tech products, I'll go and buy the AMD card (once water blocks are out).  To me it's a win win situation.

In BF4 at 2560x1440 with _Ultra_ settings I get roughly 60fps, with drops to 50 and peaks at 70.  That's how fast Titan is but if 290X gets 15% more (minimum 60fps) I'll get that card as well.

And in 'x' months Nvidia will release another card that will beat the performance of the 290X and the idiots will come clammering back saying '290 Xpired' and other such nonsense.

People - it's a graphics card.  If you're getting in any way attached to it, please, go outside and feel the breeze, cuddle your partner or phone your dear old mum.  There's more to life than triumphalism/defeatism about tech for goodness sake.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Oct 9, 2013)

The very same GK110 GPU's that were installed and running in the Titan SC over a year ago. 

I for one certainly hope AMD's latest and greatest GPU can mix it with year old nV tech.

Can't wait till they actually frickin release it.


----------



## acerace (Oct 9, 2013)

Looks like some owners are butthurting. Huh, typical when new products is announced.
(Not related to any living or dead person).


----------



## SIGSEGV (Oct 10, 2013)

Fluffmeister said:


> The very same GK110 GPU's that were installed and running in the Titan SC over a year ago.
> 
> I for one certainly hope AMD's latest and greatest GPU can mix it with year old nV tech.



huh ? what?
Oh please dude..


----------



## The Von Matrices (Oct 10, 2013)

I just don't understand the hype over some of the features AMD is touting when we have been down a similar path before.

For almost a decade NVidia (since the 8800 series) has been trying to force everyone into the belief that CUDA and PhysX as the greatest things on Earth.  Since then it has only been a disappointment in the gaming world with very few games supporting these features and their benefits being minimal at best.  Now we have AMD touting Mantle and TrueAudio with no games to demonstrate them, limited performance data, and only the promise that support will come in the future.  This is NVidia circa the 8800 series, and I see no reason why this situation will turn out any differently.

Anyone who buys an graphics card (or any product) based upon what the manufacturer promises in the future is crazy.  Buy a card based on what it supports _now_, not what the manufacturer claims it will support in the future.


----------



## TheHunter (Oct 10, 2013)

> Hmm, I like how people anthropomorphize inanimate objects. It won't make a graphics card cry. It will only make idiots cry. And it will only make idiots shout triumphantly as if owning a certain brand is like following a football team.
> 
> Anybody using terms like "This is gonna kick Titan's butt" or "Titan fall" or "this will make GK110 cry" have lost the plot. It's a piece of technology, not your brother in a school yard fight.
> 
> Folk need to just grow up.



I said it mostly as joke, dont get so hung up about it, besides its true anyway


----------



## EpicShweetness (Oct 10, 2013)

Hilux SSRG said:


> That's concerning especially because the die size is huge, 424mm2 I think.  AIB vendors will up it to 8 8 pins, no doubt.



Isn't Nivida's own GK110 551mm (squared) in size? That's a bigger chip then, and Nvidia has done some impressive power optimizations on that, so...... just saying.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 10, 2013)

this is what I expected 44 ROPs as reported earlier was wrong.  I expected 56 or 64 so this is a welcome addition ROPs wont be a limiting factor so now it will come down to efficiency and clock speeds.  If these cards clock well, and memory clocks well to drop latency a bit these could be seriously good performers.


----------



## shovenose (Oct 10, 2013)

Pinktulips7 said:


> Hey hmm this guy ,what?



Oh, right, narrow-minded idiots don't typically see themselves as such.
I'm the first one to say NVIDIA ROCKS AMD SUCKS but you know what? That doesn't mean that you can make unfounded bullshit accusations about a product that isn't sold yet? I for one am interested to see if AMD's R9 290(x) can get them back in the game.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 10, 2013)

290X = 2816 / 64 = 44 shaders per ROP
7970 = 2048 / 32 = 64 shaders per ROP
7870 = 1280 / 32 = 40 shaders per ROP

so in terms of the 7870 which when overclocked could take on a 7950 relatively easily

the 290x has a much better shader to ROP ratio and with the increased bus width should prove to be power hungry but well balanced in terms of Shaders / ROPs / TMUs / Bandwidth.  the 290X looks to be shaping up nicely but final performance numbers will bring us the truth of the matter. Diminishing returns will still be a problem.


----------



## FX-GMC (Oct 10, 2013)

Kaleid said:


> It's a tiny fan, it's crap.



You would know, seems how you must own one to be so sure of that statement.  Oh wait, you don't.  Nice SPECULATION.

I can't wait to see how it benchmarks.  I could care less about the fan as long as it keeps it within operating temps with maybe a small OC.


----------



## jigar2speed (Oct 10, 2013)

Crap Daddy said:


> It is. It works only on GCN arch. Wait, it is still IN the works. We'll see again in two months time what's with this in 15 games (Frostbite engine). As for the rest we'll just have to wait more. Until then we can enjoy our non-mantle games on any hardware we might have.



Here, your corrected and you're welcome btw


----------



## jigar2speed (Oct 10, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Hmm, I like how people anthropomorphize inanimate objects.  It won't make a graphics card cry.  It will only make idiots cry.  And it will only make idiots shout triumphantly as if owning a certain brand is like following a football team.
> 
> Anybody using terms like "This is gonna kick Titan's butt" or "Titan fall" or "this will make GK110 cry" have lost the plot.  It's a piece of technology, not your brother in a school yard fight.
> 
> ...



While i agree with what you say, but that is the practical side of me. 

Do you know why people come to techpowerup and signup for the forum - 10% people are here with their problems, 10 % want to learn something new, but 80% people are enthusiast (I am talking about regulars). 

What makes an Enthusiast ? - He/she loves new technology, wants to own the very best of tech stuff and will invest in it. But there is major side effect human beings have in them. Sense of ownership of a particular thing can also make them loyal to that particular product maker and hence they will always prefer that vendor but isn't that Enthusiasm all about ? 

Nvidia and AMD wouldn't be fighting like cats and dogs for high end market, if they didn't wanted Enthusiast to vouch for their high end products, remember money is at mainstream market, but word of mouth by an Enthusiast is still the greatest marketing tactic till date. 

Anyway back to Titan and AMD's R9 290X - while my practical side will never care which side wins as it will force the other side to bring the pricing down and make a better product for next round, my enthusiast heart will always and i mean always be loyal to a particular product maker and please note that doesn't guarantee i will buy their product but i will take their side for sure.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 10, 2013)

hardcore_gamer said:


> That depends on how many devs adopt the API. I'm not a fan of proprietary APIs, including physx. This will further fragment the PC gaming.



It won't fragment anything. If your card doesn't support Mantle, it will still run just the same using Direct3D (just a tiny bit slower, clearly). Feature wise i don't think there will be much difference since HW is of the same class. PhysX on the other hand, without the support either doesn't work at all or works piss poorly even on 4+ GHz quad core...

So in the end it's just a matter of developers taking time to use Mantle API in their engine. And frankly i'd prefer Mantle over anything. Extra performance is always nice where i have yet to see anything useful from PhysX other than lame eye candy that still badly degrades performance even on fully supported HW...


----------



## Steevo (Oct 10, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Hmm, I like how people anthropomorphize inanimate objects.  It won't make a graphics card cry.  It will only make idiots cry.  And it will only make idiots shout triumphantly as if owning a certain brand is like following a football team.
> 
> Anybody using terms like "This is gonna kick Titan's butt" or "Titan fall" or "this will make GK110 cry" have lost the plot.  It's a piece of technology, not your brother in a school yard fight.
> 
> ...



Why are you here then?

Like the fat kit at the party standing by the snacks....


All of us already agree that evolution and revolution of hardware and software in the right ways is great for the consumer (all of us), and Nvidia's Titan costing so much with little to now answer from AMD has been questionable. 

We now have that answer, and some leaked benchmarks, titan killer or not if it at least brings the price down to sane levels it gives all of us some choice in the marketplace, plus the standard fanfare.

Mantle or a proprietary API is another branch on this tree, Nvidia has been a royal dick about many things, CYDA, Physx. AMD/ATI have been royal dicks about many things, drivers, software "vaporware".

However, if they can create a API that allows software to bypass the bottlenecks, good for them and shame on Nvidia for not having the sight and mobility to do it.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Oct 10, 2013)

I wonder what would be the real power consumption on this baby on full load and slight occ.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 10, 2013)

Steevo said:


> Why are you here then?
> 
> Like the fat kit at the party standing by the snacks....
> 
> ...



Your reply is very well taken except your first two lines which are to be frank, ignorant. 

I'm here because I like technology. Yet I don't like the clamouring voices taking things personally - it creates a poor atmosphere where discussing tech becomes a chore. 

As for the insult, i suppose it's to be expected from the forum ocassionally when you try to reason with people. I'm sorry I brought out your negativity.


----------



## hardcore_gamer (Oct 10, 2013)

From Jon Peddie Research
"PC gamers continue to buy and build with a fervency that could be compared to motorcycle, 4X4, and sports car enthusiasts, always looking for more speed, power, utility, and handling." 

It is fine to get attached to and be emotional about motorbikes, sports cars, computer hardware etc.

Now lets stop insulting each other and enjoy our life..I mean hardware.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 10, 2013)

Please remain civil towards one another. It is alright to disagree with what another member posts, but do so without the insults. This is not a suggestion


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 10, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Please remain civil towards one another. It is alright to disagree with what another member posts, but do so without the insults. This is not a suggestion



Civility is a masquerade from behind which monsters lie.

Anyhow, you gonna partake in a 290X Mr Hammer?  Might be fun to bench now we know they'll have water blocks from the get go.


----------



## Frick (Oct 10, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Hmm, I like how people anthropomorphize inanimate objects.  It won't make a graphics card cry.  It will only make idiots cry.  And it will only make idiots shout triumphantly as if owning a certain brand is like following a football team.
> 
> Anybody using terms like "This is gonna kick Titan's butt" or "Titan fall" or "this will make GK110 cry" have lost the plot.  It's a piece of technology, not your brother in a school yard fight.
> 
> ...



Someone got his first bigboypants! 

EDIT: Sorry. Can't take anything seriously today. You're right it would be good for everyone. It is the way of the land though, to get upset about things.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 10, 2013)

Frick said:


> Someone got his first bigboypants!
> 
> EDIT: Sorry. Can't take anything seriously today. You're right it would be good for everyone. It is the way of the land though, to get upset about things.



Nah, you're right.  I need to accept people's thoughts even if they are illogical to me.  Anyhow, I like my bigboypants, took me 39 years to graduate into them.  But now i have to go poop in the bigboyroom.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 10, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Nah, you're right.  I need to accept people's thoughts even if they are illogical to me.  Anyhow, I like my bigboypants, took me 39 years to graduate into them.  But now i have to go poop in the bigboyroom.



It amuses me more because Titan is actually very old tech, and only now has AMD managed to get toe to toe with it. The more amusing fact is that all these people getting all cross-eyed and sweaty over 290X dont actually know its performance in games, and are merely basing their speculative nature on a couple of charts that show the 290X beat the Titan in one or two instances, but then either lost to or equalled the Titan in other tests. One of said instances was BF4 where AMD's mantle has been forcably injected (via bribes from AMD), so that holds zero value to me. What about every other game in existence that doesnt use mantle? The 290X isnt going to make the Titan look like a little girl. It's going to make an old man still look like a god damn athlete.
Oh, AMD, your cooler sucks. NVidia's blower cooler looks and seems to perform far better (Please see AMD reference review and GTX 780 reference review for figures)

Dont hate me yo. I've used AMD and NVidia cards alike, I just go where the best performance is for my money.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Oct 10, 2013)

SIGSEGV said:


> huh ? what?
> Oh please dude..



What part didn't you understand? 

As RCoon said, it's funny people are getting excited an unreleased card is faster than something that was rocking at ORNL over a year ago.

Just trying to put things into perspective, don't be mad.

If the R9 290X does indeed rock and is reasonably priced I'll be picking one up, the brand sticker on the side doesn't bother as much as others here.


----------



## sunweb (Oct 10, 2013)

2 RCoon
It amuses me more because some people think that there is a valid comperission between the tech even though its released in different timeline. Using your logic its Nvidia who will try to fight 290x by releasing their new card.
So you don't have the problem with Batmen, Metro etc but you have trouble with BF4, how come you're so bs yet say you're not?
Oh and Nvidia drivers suck, remember how their cards fried because of drivers, or was it because cooling solution, who cares its still shit.

Don't hate me yo. I've used AMD and NVidia cards alike, I just go where the best performance is for my money.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 10, 2013)

sunweb said:


> 2 RCoon
> It amuses me more because some people think that there is a valid comperission between the tech even though its released in different timeline. Using your logic its Nvidia who will try to fight 290x by releasing their new card.
> So you don't have the problem with Batmen, Metro etc but you have trouble with BF4, how come you're so bs yet say you're not?
> Oh and Nvidia drivers suck, remember how their cards fried because of drivers, or was it because cooling solution, who cares its still shit.
> ...



 As much as I try to understand your arguements, I actually cant.
What you're saying about drivers is marginally hypocritical, and you merely reinforced my statement about Titan being old tech but still capable of going toe to toe with AMD's new stuff. "how come you're so bs yet say you're not?" Do you even know what you're saying?


----------



## buildzoid (Oct 10, 2013)

RCoon said:


> It amuses me more because Titan is actually very old tech, and only now has AMD managed to get toe to toe with it. The more amusing fact is that all these people getting all cross-eyed and sweaty over 290X dont actually know its performance in games, and are merely basing their speculative nature on a couple of charts that show the 290X beat the Titan in one or two instances, but then either lost to or equalled the Titan in other tests. One of said instances was BF4 where AMD's mantle has been forcably injected (via bribes from AMD), so that holds zero value to me. What about every other game in existence that doesnt use mantle? The 290X isnt going to make the Titan look like a little girl. It's going to make an old man still look like a god damn athlete.
> Oh, AMD, your cooler sucks. NVidia's blower cooler looks and seems to perform far better (Please see AMD reference review and GTX 780 reference review for figures)
> 
> Dont hate me yo. I've used AMD and NVidia cards alike, I just go where the best performance is for my money.



You can only buy reference TITANs. However Linus from Linus tech tips said that he doesn't know of any reviewers with reference cooled R9 290Xs so the cooling will probably be non issues whereas the TITAN's vanity cooler is the only option. BTW the TITAN has one of the worst VRM designs I have seen on a high end card excluding the GTX680. The TITAN is also so old because the when they designed it was way too expensive to produce even now when the 28nm process is so good that 7970s cost 300$ the TITAN cost 3 times that but is only 25% faster. AMD probably realized that making a monster chip would be stupid because of the failure rates and never bothered designing a core to compete with the TITAN until the TITAN became a rumor.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 10, 2013)

buildzoid said:


> You can only buy reference TITANs. However Linus from Linus tech tips said that he doesn't know of any reviewers with reference cooled R9 290Xs so the cooling will probably be non issues whereas the TITAN's vanity cooler is the only option. BTW the TITAN has one of the worst VRM designs I have seen on a high end card excluding the GTX680. The TITAN is also so old because the when they designed it was way too expensive to produce even now when the 28nm process is so good that 7970s cost 300$ the TITAN cost 3 times that but is only 25% faster. AMD probably realized that making a monster chip would be stupid because of the failure rates and never bothered designing a core to compete with the TITAN until the TITAN became a rumor.



You know, Nvidia can easily relax their TITAN requirements, allowing AIBs to slap on the fanciest cooler with the best VRM designs they can get. What we don't know is how good the 290x is, and if the rumoured price is any indication of performance it should be about as good or slightly better than 780. I am infinitely more interested in GTX780 vs 290x, since TITAN is a premium product made with absolutely no regard to price/perf.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 10, 2013)

buildzoid said:


> You can only buy reference TITANs. However Linus from Linus tech tips said that he doesn't know of any reviewers with reference cooled R9 290Xs so the cooling will probably be non issues whereas the TITAN's vanity cooler is the only option. BTW the TITAN has one of the worst VRM designs I have seen on a high end card excluding the GTX680. The TITAN is also so old because the when they designed it was way too expensive to produce even now when the 28nm process is so good that 7970s cost 300$ the TITAN cost 3 times that but is only 25% faster. AMD probably realized that making a monster chip would be stupid because of the failure rates and never bothered designing a core to compete with the TITAN until the TITAN became a rumor.



The Titan can be sold cheaper, the price does not reflect the actual cost to produce, the price is merely there to maintain its high-roller profile. Also the VRM design may "look" bad to you, but if you ask a couple of members who have unlocked their Titan's voltage and are watercooling them, you'll find they clock upwards of 1300Mhz. See >Titan Clubhouse.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 10, 2013)

buildzoid said:


> BTW the TITAN has one of the worst VRM designs I have seen on a high end card excluding the GTX680.



It's not bad at all.  It's just not superb.  That being said, the sturdy VRM designs are usually done by AIB's (for Lightning's Classified, custom cards).

What I'd like to see from the 290X is a PCB that has good voltage circuitry that eliminates or vastly reduces the possibility of choke whine.  A lot of 7970's had pretty bad coil whine and even W1zz was taken aback by the noise from the 7990.

On paper the 290X looks pretty damn impressive but I just hope they get the 'bodywork' to a suitable level.  

On the subject of Titan's cooler - it actually works very well and even at it's loudest, it's not an invasive noise at all.  Naysayers are normally not owners in that regard, that can be backed up by almost every single Titan review that referenced the noise output.  Still too loud for me though.  If I can't hear my Chinchilla fart over my PC's noise output, something needs fixed.


----------



## N3M3515 (Oct 10, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Hmm, I like how people anthropomorphize inanimate objects.  It won't make a graphics card cry.  It will only make idiots cry.  And it will only make idiots shout triumphantly as if owning a certain brand is like following a football team.
> 
> Anybody using terms like "This is gonna kick Titan's butt" or "Titan fall" or "this will make GK110 cry" have lost the plot.  It's a piece of technology, not your brother in a school yard fight.
> 
> ...



+1
I couldn't have said it better.


----------



## N3M3515 (Oct 10, 2013)

RCoon said:


> The Titan can be sold cheaper, the price does not reflect the actual cost to produce, the price is merely there to maintain its high-roller profile. Also the VRM design may "look" bad to you, but if you ask a couple of members who have unlocked their Titan's voltage and are watercooling them, you'll find they clock upwards of 1300Mhz. See >Titan Clubhouse.



Still, i think titan is much more expensive to make than a 290x.
Btw, amd bringing a new card to compete with such an "old" card as titan, that's always the same story, be nvidia or be amd the one trying to catch up.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 10, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> It's not bad at all.  It's just not superb.  That being said, the sturdy VRM designs are usually done by AIB's (for Lightning's Classified, custom cards).
> 
> What I'd like to see from the 290X is a PCB that has good voltage circuitry that eliminates or vastly reduces the possibility of choke whine.  A lot of 7970's had pretty bad coil whine and even W1zz was taken aback by the noise from the 7990.
> 
> ...



Well there was 1 exception to that which is the VRM's on thee 6970 which are the coolest of any i have come across



N3M3515 said:


> Still, i think titan is much more expensive to make than a 290x.
> Btw, amd bringing a new card to compete with such an "old" card as titan, that's always the same story, be nvidia or be amd the one trying to catch up.



But why spend so much money on some thing that don't sell as many of.  AMD did right and not make a massive GPU to compete with Titan for more than 1 reason.

And i would not call $1k card any kind of great sure the Titans older now but they still after those crazy price's.

Even if the 290x was a few FPS less it's still ( as we know of ) some were like $300 cheaper.  AMD ned to do what they always been good at performance v's price as it's a win win in many more cases.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 10, 2013)

People should stop comparing Titan with 290x. If AMD can produce a card that's significantly faster than Titan, call it Zeus and slap a price of at least $1000 on it and be able to get away with it, then yes. 290x is just the top card of the R9 series and it competes on performance and price with the top card of the GTX 7** series which is the 780. After all that I gathered it appears that it will indeed be competitive which is the reason AMD is in the business after all. 15 is the day we'll find out how competitive, at least these are the rumors.


----------



## andresgriego (Oct 10, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Hmm, I like how people anthropomorphize inanimate objects.  It won't make a graphics card cry.  It will only make idiots cry.  And it will only make idiots shout triumphantly as if owning a certain brand is like following a football team.
> 
> Anybody using terms like "This is gonna kick Titan's butt" or "Titan fall" or "this will make GK110 cry" have lost the plot.  It's a piece of technology, not your brother in a school yard fight.
> 
> ...



I'll add mine then: I read this yesterday, this is a disgustingly useless post that states the obvious and then tops it with repugnance. Why post just to criticize common ACCEPTED human behavior? Huh?

On topic: I think AMD has a secret design just-in-case, which is expensive, low yield, huge die, drop-in replacement and not marketable unless brand pride is on the line. They should have learned their lesson this last round. AMD got burned!


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 10, 2013)

andresgriego said:


> I'll add mine then: I read this yesterday, this is a disgustingly useless post that states the obvious and then tops it with repugnance.



lol.


----------



## xorbe (Oct 10, 2013)

Day one Titan owner here.  I am very curious to see legit 290X benches and less speculative posts, haha.  Good times for the high-end enthusiasts in the market next week, hopefully.   I wonder how long the Titan 6GB and 290X 4GB will last performance-wise (ie, how long before they are considered just "mid range".)


----------



## tech1234 (Oct 10, 2013)

Those specs are impressive, hope they have sorted out the crossfire issue. Eagerly waiting for this card.


----------



## springs113 (Oct 10, 2013)

This Hawaiian card is just as old as kepler is.  I forgot which card that has been out in the amd line of things that has the features of these so called new cards all along...just locked and tucked away.
Either way I don't want to be paying $800 for another 780, heres to the 4800 days from the red team.


----------



## Ghiltanas (Oct 10, 2013)

as i said here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/192097/final-radeon-r9-290-series-specifications-leaked.html

"No ROPs spec. there, but i think will be in a good number "


----------



## The Von Matrices (Oct 10, 2013)

springs113 said:


> Either way I don't want to be paying $800 for another 780, heres to the 4800 days from the red team.



In all honesty the 4800 days are still here and now is potentially even better than back then.  Today you can get a 365mm^2 Tahiti (R9 280X) for $299.  In the 4800 days you could only get a 256mm^2 RV770 (HD 4870) for $299, so you are actually getting more die for your money.  

What's changed is that now AMD is offering even bigger dies for more money, an option that was not available in the 4800 days.

Even the HD 7990 is now comparable to the price of the HD 4870 X2; you can pick up a MSI 7990 for $549, same as the MSRP for the HD 4870 X2.


----------



## springs113 (Oct 10, 2013)

The Von Matrices said:


> In all honesty the 4800 days are still here and now is potentially even better than back then.  Today you can get a 365mm^2 Tahiti (R9 280X) for $299.  In the 4800 days you could only get a 256mm^2 RV770 (HD 4870) for $299, so you are actually getting more die for your money.
> 
> What's changed is that now AMD is offering even bigger dies for more money, an option that was not available in the 4800 days.
> 
> Even the HD 7990 is now comparable to the price of the HD 4870 X2; you can pick up a MSI 7990 for $549, same as the MSRP for the HD 4870 X2.



I know but I(we) need a price war.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Oct 11, 2013)

The Von Matrices said:


> Even the HD 7990 is now comparable to the price of the HD 4870 X2; you can pick up a MSI 7990 for $549, same as the MSRP for the HD 4870 X2.



Cheapest I can find is 600$ in US and 600Eu in the shitty full of taxes Europe. Can this mean that the 290x will have the same performance of a 7990?? I wonder...


----------



## springs113 (Oct 11, 2013)

Was just over newegg and saw this...

AMD Radeon R9 Series graphics. Built to play...


----------



## Cataclysm_ZA (Oct 11, 2013)

From what I'm hearing from my sources you'd need an overclocked (not sure how far) GTX780 to match a stock R9 290X. Everything's still under NDA, so everyone's still being coy about it. Can't wait for the 15th!


----------



## Mathragh (Oct 11, 2013)

Cataclysm_ZA said:


> From what I'm hearing from my sources you'd need an overclocked (not sure how far) GTX780 to match a stock R9 290X. Everything's still under NDA, so everyone's still being coy about it. Can't wait for the 15th!



Haha nice one dude,

too bad we cant take your word for it


----------



## Cataclysm_ZA (Oct 11, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> too bad we cant take your word for it



Sadly, this will always be the case until I work my way up to the same level as guys like Wizzard. But even with all the speculations and rumors, on paper the card is pretty impressive. My opinion from what we've seen so far is that there will be a good bit of headroom to exploit for overclockers and average Joe who just moves the sliders in Catalyst. 

I also wonder if AMD will ever do a half-cycle refresh and introducing higher-end version of the X-cards, giving us a R7 265X or R8 295X. If the next generation takes another two years to surface then I don't see why they wouldn't do it.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 11, 2013)

Cataclysm_ZA said:


> Sadly, this will always be the case until I work my way up to the same level as guys like Wizzard.



Once you work your way up to that level you will probably be required to sign NDA which limits your ability to post details about the card anyway


----------



## Cataclysm_ZA (Oct 11, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Once you work your way up to that level you will probably be required to sign NDA which limits your ability to post details about the card anyway



You have to burst my bubble, eh? 

Fair enough, though, I would have my tongue tied in that case. Although so many leakers are on GAF and other forums like GAF that it makes me wonder if companies hire people to do it intentionally.


----------



## Frick (Oct 11, 2013)

Cataclysm_ZA said:


> You have to burst my bubble, eh?
> 
> Fair enough, though, I would have my tongue tied in that case. Although so many leakers are on GAF and other forums like GAF that it makes me wonder if companies hire people to do it intentionally.



Extremely plausible. Having people on forums drumming up hype is as old as the internet.


----------



## springs113 (Oct 11, 2013)

http://videocardz.com/46610/amd-hawaii-r9-290-series-gpu-diagram-leaks

This looks to be an epic release.


----------



## Horrux (Oct 11, 2013)

The Von Matrices said:


> I just don't understand the hype over some of the features AMD is touting when we have been down a similar path before.
> 
> For almost a decade NVidia (since the 8800 series) has been trying to force everyone into the belief that CUDA and PhysX as the greatest things on Earth.  Since then it has only been a disappointment in the gaming world with very few games supporting these features and their benefits being minimal at best.  Now we have AMD touting Mantle and TrueAudio with no games to demonstrate them, limited performance data, and only the promise that support will come in the future.  This is NVidia circa the 8800 series, and I see no reason why this situation will turn out any differently.
> 
> Anyone who buys an graphics card (or any product) based upon what the manufacturer promises in the future is crazy.  Buy a card based on what it supports _now_, not what the manufacturer claims it will support in the future.



No, you are wrong, it is a completely different situation. It is different because Mantle will be made available to developers for use in creating games for the Xbox One, the Playstation 4, AND the PC market. Never before has a single engine been the basis for the development of such an overwhelming share of the market for games.

Mantle changes everything, and never did nVidia come close to having a similar situation.

I think now would be a good time to buy AMD stock as a long term investment.


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 11, 2013)

Horrux said:


> I think now would be a good time to buy AMD stock as a long term investment.



Sadly, history has shown us that AMD can easily turn a splendid opportunity into management disasters.  And, so far, I think execution has been lacking. For all the fanfare they threw you'd think Mantle would be ready in the next two-three months but it turns out it won't be until Q3 2014 that it will be generally available and the first test case (BF4 Mantle renderer) is two months away :shadedshu

If I were AMD I wouldn't even publicize it. Ship BF4, then the Mantle renderer as a patch and let reviewers figure out why BF4 suddenly got a BIG boost on AMD hardware. After news hit the mainstream present Mantle. This way they would have results to show and ANSWERS (something they don't have right now).


----------



## Prima.Vera (Oct 11, 2013)

Is Mantle coming with speed improvements only, or also some quality ones too ??


----------



## Mathragh (Oct 11, 2013)

Prima.Vera said:


> Is Mantle coming with speed improvements only, or also some quality ones too ??



I'm not sure if you can see those two unrelated to one another. Or do you mean more functions?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 11, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Sadly, history has shown us that AMD can easily turn a splendid opportunity into management disasters.  And, so far, I think execution has been lacking. For all the fanfare they threw you'd think Mantle would be ready in the next two-three months but it turns out it won't be until Q3 2014 that it will be generally available and the first test case (BF4 Mantle renderer) is two months away :shadedshu
> 
> If I were AMD I wouldn't even publicize it. Ship BF4, then the Mantle renderer as a patch and let reviewers figure out why BF4 suddenly got a BIG boost on AMD hardware. After news hit the mainstream present Mantle. This way they would have results to show and ANSWERS (something they don't have right now).



Amd is not telling us the answers because speculation and talk are worth money not because they dont know.
 They have been working on this a while and its likely an aggregated piece of tech they already had parts of, they announced they are working on it with dice alone due to a PR first exclusive deal with dice just like crystal dynamics got with tressfx(others were/are incorporating it into there games) 

IT IS NOT JUST AMD AND DICE WORKING ON MANTEL and mantel has nothing to do with 64 Rops on a gpu.

read between the lines of the many rumours and facts and more indirect links exist then there has bean announced ,I for one do not think a company asked to work on a driver for 5-6 different markets(pc-sony-micro$oft-nintendno-steam?-and mobile(temash) would not try and work on the ties.

to extend on that theory they all have cpu's though they are not all the same (interesting) all have gpu elements in built and, and all have special purpose dsp's something most ip companys are already very familiar with and everyone wants a language that will run on them all and do what we want in the most Optimised and efficient way.


----------



## TheHunter (Oct 11, 2013)

Those 64ROPs will bring ~ 64Gpixel/s, finally!
















Nvidia's response might be GK180 aka. full 15SMX GK110 chip with some minor improvements. 

Speaking of GK110 with DP is IMO a joke,. I mean 7970 has the same DP power and because its AMD its not worth mentioning, but if its nvidia then this gpu is cream de la cream and justifies 800-1000$ price mark lol 


I bet R9-290X will be at least 30-35% faster by min fps then "full GK110" with 14SMX and nv can


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 11, 2013)

We won't know anything until midnight Monday.

I don't have a lot of confidence in either NVIDIA or AMD at the moment, but there's always hope.


----------



## Horrux (Oct 11, 2013)

From the slides above, it would seem that an increase in performance of 50% above the 7970 Ghz edition might be possible?

If they achieve such a thing, well, I'll be a happy shopper!


----------



## adulaamin (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm just hoping it isn't all hype and it (290X) will really perform. I'm been saving up some money and I hope to scratch my upgrade itch when it becomes available.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 12, 2013)

adulaamin said:


> I'm just hoping it isn't all hype and it (290X) will really perform. I'm been saving up some money and I hope to scratch my upgrade itch when it becomes available.



I might be weaping Monday then , , still there's always next time.


----------



## Horrux (Oct 12, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I might be weaping Monday then , , still there's always next time.



I don't know, sometimes I think AMD has used up all of their "next time"s and yet, they keep coming up with more...


----------



## d1nky (Oct 12, 2013)

whats the conclusion on these cards??

been away and missed it all!


----------



## Nordic (Oct 12, 2013)

(90+30+30+90+20+24+5)/7= 41.28% 
I wonder if it will go there


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 12, 2013)

d1nky said:


> whats the conclusion on these cards??
> 
> been away and missed it all!



Nothing yet. We'll know on Monday.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 12, 2013)

Horrux said:


> I don't know, sometimes I think AMD has used up all of their "next time"s and yet, they keep coming up with more...



As long as they continue to provide value for money I will always consider them.


----------



## DeadSkull (Oct 13, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> 290X = 2816 / 64 = 44 shaders per ROP
> 7970 = 2048 / 32 = 64 shaders per ROP
> 7870 = 1280 / 32 = 40 shaders per ROP
> 
> ...



This.

I'm wonderng how well the 290x will do against 780 and Titan. Nvidia always has the Titan Ultra in reserve so even if 290x beats the Titan by a few percentages all nvidia has to do is release an fully unlocked Titan with more aggressive clockspeed boostin profile.


----------



## NeoXF (Oct 13, 2013)

DeadSkull said:


> This.
> 
> I'm wonderng how well the 290x will do against 780 and Titan. Nvidia always has the Titan Ultra in reserve so even if 290x beats the Titan by a few percentages all nvidia has to do is release an fully unlocked Titan with more aggressive clockspeed boostin profile.



That will be 2-3% faster than the regular one and cost 25% more and use more power than a GTX690. Yeah, makes sense.

FYI, so could AMD release a beefier R9 290X, for one thing, the memories could sure be clocked a lot faster (512bit + 6,5GHz GDDR5s a-la R7 260X?).


----------



## Horrux (Oct 13, 2013)

NeoXF said:


> That will be 2-3% faster than the regular one and cost 25% more and use more power than a GTX690. Yeah, makes sense.
> 
> FYI, so could AMD release a beefier R9 290X, for one thing, the memories could sure be clocked a lot faster (512bit + 6,5GHz GDDR5s a-la R7 260X?).



Oh, AMD are DEFINITELY giving themselves headroom with the series.

I would not be surprised to see R9 295 and 295X later on, after nV launches its upcoming GeForce 8xx series.

Either that, or OEMs will have parts to make "Platinum" and "Ultra" variants of their cards, with a lot more oomph under the hood.


----------



## Kovoet (Oct 13, 2013)

I have cash in hand but I am also an impatient old fart. They need to hurry man as I have a choice of 7990, R9 290x or the 780 but will not pay that much as the titan for a  single GPU


----------



## N3M3515 (Oct 15, 2013)

The latest:
overclocked titan and gtx 780 vs r9 290x an r9 290


----------



## TheGuruStud (Oct 15, 2013)

N3M3515 said:


> The latest:
> overclocked titan and gtx 780 vs r9 290x an r9 290



Nice fakes, but numbers don't add up, eh?

We'll have to wait.


----------



## xorbe (Oct 15, 2013)

TheGuruStud said:


> Nice fakes, but numbers don't add up, eh?



Why don't they add up?  Just curious.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Oct 15, 2013)

xorbe said:


> Why don't they add up?  Just curious.



If the 280x is slower than your 7970 GE, then I have to question your testing methology at the least.


----------



## Mathragh (Oct 15, 2013)

TheGuruStud said:


> If the 280x is slower than your 7970 GE, then I have to question your testing methology at the least.



The 280x is about 5% slower though.


----------



## Frick (Oct 15, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> The 280x is about 5% slower though.



They are pretty evenly matched.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Oct 15, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> The 280x is about 5% slower though.



No, it's not lol. It scores about 1 fps faster in nearly everything. It's the same damn card.


----------



## N3M3515 (Oct 15, 2013)

TheGuruStud said:


> If the 280x is slower than your 7970 GE, then I have to question your testing methology at the least.



The stock R9 280x is a bit slower than 7970 GE 
source
source
source
source


----------



## Horrux (Oct 15, 2013)

Isn't the R9 290 / 290X launch date today? We wants our reviews now! :x


----------



## TheGuruStud (Oct 15, 2013)

N3M3515 said:


> The stock R9 280x is a bit slower than 7970 GE
> source
> source
> source
> source



Three of those are tools and hate AMD. Their results are automatically discounted. Eurogamer and Ten Syndicate off the top of my head show differently.

edit: And guru3D shows from 1-4 fps improvement on EVERY game. And that's not the OC versions, either.


----------



## Frick (Oct 15, 2013)

N3M3515 said:


> The stock R9 280x is a bit slower than 7970 GE
> source
> source
> source
> source


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 15, 2013)

TheGuruStud said:


> Nice fakes, but numbers don't add up, eh?
> 
> We'll have to wait.





TheGuruStud said:


> If the 280x is slower than your 7970 GE, then I have to question your testing methology at the least.



The one place where a 7970 GE is compared to a 280x, it shows 130.6 to 127.3.

Could kind of call that margin of error, which makes sense since they basically are the same card.

I have no idea if these are accurate, but seems you are nit-picking in an effort to call it all fake.


----------



## Horrux (Oct 15, 2013)

This is saying October 24 now:

http://www.hardware-360.com/amd-radeon-r9-290x-possibly-delayed-until-october-24th/


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 15, 2013)

pconline 290x review: http://diy.pconline.com.cn/363/3631256_all.html


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 15, 2013)

Now they look real.


----------



## N3M3515 (Oct 15, 2013)

Frick said:


> http://tpucdn.com/reviews/ASUS/R9_280X_Direct_Cu_II_TOP/images/perfrel.gif





TheGuruStud said:


> Three of those are tools and hate AMD. Their results are automatically discounted. Eurogamer and Ten Syndicate off the top of my head show differently.



Just because they differ from the results here or from other sites, doesn't automatically make them fake, and since those 5 sources seem to agree with the "fake" one i'll say it's legit.

Maybe the configuration is different, cpu, drivers, etc.


----------



## Frick (Oct 15, 2013)

N3M3515 said:


> Just because they differ from the results here or from other sites, doesn't automatically make them fake, and since those 5 sources seem to agree with the "fake" one i'll say it's legit.
> 
> Maybe the configuration is different, cpu, drivers, etc.



Exactly. It could be either way really.


----------



## xorbe (Oct 15, 2013)

MetalRacer said:


> pconline 290x review: http://diy.pconline.com.cn/363/3631256_all.html



That lists Titan as 3GB!  Fake!!! (Just kidding, typos happen.)  So Titan has competition, that's good.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 15, 2013)

MetalRacer said:


> pconline 290x review: http://diy.pconline.com.cn/363/3631256_all.html



These pretty much confirm all the various leaks. The only two new things are the alarming heat and power consumption of this reference card. It should be priced at $550 regardless of it coming close to Titan and besting by a few frames the 780. Price could be a determining factor if this is a success.


----------



## Xzibit (Oct 15, 2013)

Crap Daddy said:


> These pretty much confirm all the various leaks. The only two new things are the alarming heat and power consumption of this reference card. It should be priced at $550 regardless of it coming close to Titan and besting by a few frames the 780. Price could be a determining factor if this is a success.



Price will be the determining factor but I don't think benchmarks at single 1080p say that much.

1440p and above is where you'll see if it worth it.

I also don't see a premium price for it since that will leave a huge price gap from R9 280X to 290/X


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 15, 2013)

Xzibit said:


> I also don't see a premium price for it since that will leave a huge price gap from R9 280X to 290/X



Interestingly enough, that price gap is pretty similar to the price gap between the monitors each of these cards is intended to push, according to AMD. Makes perfect sense, to me.


----------



## Xzibit (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm sure you seen these prices pop up in various forums.

290X
CompSource $570.00

Applied Computer $578.10

CenDirect.com $577.00

Comparing other models to Newegg those prices are slightly higher. (Grain of salt of course)


----------



## Blín D'ñero (Oct 15, 2013)

From the diy.pconline.com review:



> unfinished, to be continued, so stay tuned officially released on October 24
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## erocker (Oct 16, 2013)

Xzibit said:


> I'm sure you seen these prices pop up in various forums.
> 
> 290X
> CompSource $570.00
> ...



Not charging over $600 bucks is something AMD has also stated.


----------

